# New roadster owner



## soyunperderdor (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello all. I am new to TTs. I have been a long time owner of a cape green MR2 roadster which was a great car but i fancied a change. I have just got an olive green 2001 roadster in showroom condition and for 6000!! It is a hell of a lot of car for that money. Well pleased with it.

This seems like a top forum with some really good tips and information. I am looking forward to being part of it.

Cheers for now.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome ,have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

A Green TT  just as mines going [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome all the best people drive roadsters  and join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk  :wink:


----------



## soyunperderdor (Nov 13, 2008)

Mike, yours looks boss mate. Like the green leather. Mines got black.


----------



## kitt1972 (Nov 1, 2008)

Well yesterday I bought my first convertable car ever. And as im 36 I have been waiting a long time. The TT roadster and me are going to get a long just fine. Its a 53 plate and 225bhp. showroom condition and all for £9500 with 58,000 on the clock,18" tyres. Well happy. Looking forward to using the forum and maybe some summer meets.


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

soyunperderdor said:


> Mike, yours looks boss mate. Like the green leather. Mines got black.


Cheers for that, Green Hood as well, really enjoyed the car(going on Tuesday), if yours is a 225 get it remapped to 270, its a blast :wink:


----------



## soyunperderdor (Nov 13, 2008)

Only a 180 mate. Pretty quick still though. Much faster than my MR2 Roadster i swapped it for. I am in Newcastle under Lyme and there is a tuning specialist here on Audi and VW so i will be seeing him soon for a remap.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

soyunperderdor said:


> I have just got an olive green 2001 roadster in showroom condition and for 6000!! It is a hell of a lot of car for that money.


I'm a loser????????????? looks like you are a winner to me at that price!!! (great choice BTW)


----------



## soyunperderdor (Nov 13, 2008)

:lol: Yeah, amazed at what you can get for your money at the minute. The car is absolutely as new. Unbelievable condition really. She said it was good but i expected stone chips etc on a car of this age but it is spotless.

Absolutely love the car, just need some bigger rims on it. It has the standard 16s on at the minute. Quite fancy some 18" R8 replicas.


----------

